# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Στύρα Ντάϊαμοντ

## pitsikaki

Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Αγίας Μαρίνας προσέκρουσε λίγο μετά τις  19:15 το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου το πλοίο «Styra Diamond» το οποίο  εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο στην πορθμειακή γραμμή Νέα Στύρα – Αγία Μαρίνα.

Από την πρόσκρουση τραυματίστηκαν τέσσερα άτομα, τρεις άνδρες και μια  γυναίκα, τα οποία μεταφέρθηκαν με ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο ΚΑΤ.Το Λιμεναρχείο απαγόρευσε τον απόπλου του πλοίου μέχρι να γίνει  επιθεώρηση.

Πηγή : zougla.gr

----------


## pitsikaki

Ατυχία για το πλοίο παίδες.........

----------


## tacosgr

Δυστυχώς σήμερα το Styra Doamond προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της Αγίας Μαρίνας με αποτέλεσμα επιβάτες τραυματίες (ευχόμαστε ελαφρά) και απαγόρευση απόπλου μέχρι την διενέργεια επιθεώρησης.Ελπίζουμε να επιστρέψει σύντομα.Είναι κρίμα τέτοιο πλοίο να έχει ατυχίες. :Sad: 

Πηγή Zougla.gr

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ η κουβέντα για το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ.

----------


## Super Jet

δεν ξεκίνησε καλα καλα τα δρομολόγια και προσέκρουσε. ελπίζουμε στο μέλλον να μην ξανασημβεί και να έχει ήρεμα και άνετα ταξίδια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι ωραίο το εργαλείο και το ματιάσανε!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ελπίζω να είναι οι επιβάτες καλά.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΔΕΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ
ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ
ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Τ. ΠΟΥ 9 ΣΤΙΣ 10 ΕΒΡΙΣΚΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ


*Οκτώ τραυματίες από πρόσκρουση πλοίου σε προβλήτα* 
ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ

Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού Αγίας Μαρίνας Γραμματικού, προσέκρουσε το φέριμποτ «Στύρα Ντάιμοντ», με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστούν οι 8 από 85 επιβάτες που μετέφερε από τα Νέα Στύρα της Εύβοιας.

Οι τέσσερις...

τραυματίες μεταφέρθηκαν με ασθενοφόρα του ΕΚΑΒ στο Νοσοκομείο ΚΑΤ και οι υπόλοιποι με ιδιωτικά οχήματα στο Κ.Υ. Νέας Μάκρης για την παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών. Από τους τελευταίους, δύο επιβάτες κρίθηκε απαραίτητο να υποβληθούν σε περαιτέρω εξετάσεις και μεταφέρθηκαν στο Νοσοκομείο ΚΑΤ και στο Τζάνειο Νοσοκομείο Πειραιά αντίστοιχα.

Παράλληλα, το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων πραγματοποίησε έλεγχο με την συνδρομή ιδιώτη δύτη, διαπιστώνοντας ότι είχε προκληθεί ρήγμα στη δεξαμενή έρματος μήκους 40 εκατοστών, πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας χωρίς να σημειωθεί εισροή υδάτων ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.

Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η ζημιά και να προσκομιστεί βεβαιωτικό διατήρησης κλάσης, ενώ στο πλαίσιο της διενεργούμενης προανάκρισης, συνελήφθη ο πλοίαρχος ο οποίος μετά την απολογία του αφέθηκε ελεύθερος με προφορική εντολή του αρμόδιου Εισαγγελέα που ενημερώθηκε σχετικά.

ΕΝΕΤ

----------


## costism

Ύποπτο!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

γιατι υποπτο?????????

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρει κάποιος τις καιρικές συνθήκες την ώρα του ατυχήματος? Η αιτία του συμβάντος? Καποια μηχανική αστοχία?

----------


## costism

Ο σαργός τσίμπησε

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα περί υπόπτου ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο, σιγά μην καλέσουμε και τον επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ. Χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες δεν μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε άποψη !

----------


## Leo

Ο καιρός το πρωί στισ 10.30 που ταξίδεψα με το φέρυ της φωτογραφίας, ήταν *αυτός*. Δεν νομίζω ότι άλλαξε προς το καλύτερο πάντως μέχρι την ώρα του ατυχύματος. Δηλαδή ήταν κατάπρυμος κατά την πρόσδεση.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα περισσότερο πάει στο, καινούργιο σκάφος, καινούργια μηχανήματα, καινούργιο πλήρωμα κάτι δέν συνεργάστικε μεταξύ τους και έγινε το ζητηματακι. Εχουμε δει και χειρότερα, αυτό ειναι ψιλοπράματα. Απλα παλια οι παντόφλες όταν ακούμπαγαν ηταν πλατφόρμες και πολυ πολύ να ανέβεναν λίγο στον ντόκο. Αυτό είναι βαπόρι με γάστρα και δέν ειναι για παντοφλάδικη συμπεριφορα... Όλα καλα, ευχόμαστε το συμβάν να ειναι απλά μια ατυχη στιγμη...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για εμένα περισσότερο πάει στο, καινούργιο σκάφος, καινούργια μηχανήματα, καινούργιο πλήρωμα κάτι δέν συνεργάστικε μεταξύ τους και έγινε το ζητηματακι. Εχουμε δει και χειρότερα, αυτό ειναι ψιλοπράματα. Απλα παλια οι παντόφλες όταν ακούμπαγαν ηταν πλατφόρμες και πολυ πολύ να ανέβεναν λίγο στον ντόκο. Αυτό είναι βαπόρι με γάστρα και δέν ειναι για παντοφλάδικη συμπεριφορα... Όλα καλα, ευχόμαστε το συμβάν να ειναι απλά μια ατυχη στιγμη...


Φίλε Apostolos, όπως λές βαπόρι με γάστρα *και βολβό.* Τώρα ήταν άτυχη στιγμή όπως λές, δεν είναι το πρώτο που κτυπά στο ντοκ και στη Σαλαμίνα έχει γίνει και σε άλλες γραμμές το έχω δει. Πάντος οι επιβάτες που κτύπησαν είναι καλά στην υγεία τους και όλοι στα σπίτια τους.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για εμένα περισσότερο πάει στο, καινούργιο σκάφος, καινούργια μηχανήματα, καινούργιο πλήρωμα κάτι δέν συνεργάστικε μεταξύ τους και έγινε το ζητηματακι. Εχουμε δει και χειρότερα, αυτό ειναι ψιλοπράματα. Απλα παλια οι παντόφλες όταν ακούμπαγαν ηταν πλατφόρμες και πολυ πολύ να ανέβεναν λίγο στον ντόκο. Αυτό είναι βαπόρι με γάστρα και δέν ειναι για παντοφλάδικη συμπεριφορα... Όλα καλα, ευχόμαστε το συμβάν να ειναι απλά μια ατυχη στιγμη...


Γεια σου φίλε Απόστολε !!!
Ακριβώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα !!!Σημασία έχει ότι και οι τραυματίες είναι καλά και έχουν παει στα σπίτια τους !!!Το βαπόρι τσαλάκωσε λίγο την μπάλα ,όπου και την έφτιαξαν αμέσως !ελέχθησαν και βρέθηκαν όλα μια χαρά, και συνεχίζει τα ταξίδια του !!! 
Παμε παρακάτω !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Να κάνουν τις μανέτες να "δίνουν" ποιό καλό ανάποδα!!!  :Smile:  Και κανα μπαλονάκι στο ντόκο και ολα οκ!

----------

